

Funding or bootstrapping. The too-simplistic paths to startup success. - jv22222
http://blog.studiofellow.com/2011/10/07/funding-or-bootstrapping-black-or-white-the-too-simplistic-paths-to-startup-success/

======
techarch
Nice succinct summary!

